# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Roli i Italise ne Ballkan

## Eni

burimuji
(10/17/01 9:58:57 am)
Reply | Edit | Del All  Roli i Italise ne Ballkan
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Ne pamundesi per ta shqiperuar:

Italy may increase the number of troops it sends to the Balkans to allow the United States to withdraw some of its forces in the region, said Deputy Defense Secretary Paul Wolfowitz Monday.

"That's obviously a place where Italy might play a larger role," Wolfowitz said at a morning news briefing with Italian Prime Minister Silvio Berlusconi.

"Italy has played a very big role in the Balkans," he said. "And obviously that's one of the places where we're feeling a certain amount of strain."

The United States has about 4,000 soldiers in Bosnia and 6,000 in Kosovo and Macedonia. Wolfowitz also said Italy may play a direct military role in the ongoing campaign against terrorism.

Berlusconi said Italian military officers were in Tampa, Fla., the home of U.S. Central Command, which is directing the strike on Afghanistan.

"They're discussing concrete ways in which we can support and give our support in terms of troops, in terms of naval air forces, in terms of air forces," Berlusconi said.

"Italy knows very well that it owes its democracy, freedom and well being to the United States of America ... that's why I am here today to bear witness and guarantee our moral and material support ... against terrorism," he said.


Albasoul  
(10/17/01 12:12:41 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del 
Community Supporter
 Re: Roli i Italise ne Ballkan
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Italia eshte i vetmi vend Europian tek e cila US mund te gjeje nje bashkepunim te sinqerte, kjo per faktin se interesat e tyre ekonomike ne rajon jane pothuaj te njejta. Dikur, kete rol e luante Gjermania, por me rrezimin e kancelarit Kol Gjermania eshte mundur te krijoje nje identitet te vete ne arenen ndekombetare, dhe eshte nje nga sponsoret kryesore te Europes se Bashkuar.

Italia eshte anetare e G8 dhe ne te njejten kohe ka luajtur nje rol shume te vogel ne Ballkan, hapesire qe u la e lire per Greqine si anetare e BE. Duke perfituar nga mospatja e deshires se qeverive te majta italiane te investonin ne Ballkan, Greqia mori rolin e vendit dominant ne rajon, qe nuk i takon ne asnje kriter apo forme. Eshte kjo arsyeja qe ndikimi grek ne Shqiperi u rrit jashte mase pas 1997.

Nderhyrja e US ne Kosove, dhe rritja e prezences se saj ushtarake dhe ekonomike ne Ballkan, ka zgjuar jo vetem urrejtjen greke qe hedhin parrullat "Ballkani i ballkanasve", por edhe interesin e Italise, qeveria e re e se ciles eshte e djathte. Edhe kur kane qene ne opozite, forcat e djathta italiane e kane denuar ne te gjitha format e mundshme politiken denigruese te Italise kundrejt rajonit te Ballkanit. Tani qe keta e gjejne veten ne pushtet, dhe zoterojne kapitalin politik, ekzekutiv dhe legjislativ, Italia po kerkon te zere vendin qe i takon ne rajon.

Amerikanet nuk do te largohen nga rajoni pasi me ate rajon i lidhin interesa sa strategjike edhe ekonomike. Ne te njejten kohe, rritja e prezences ushtarake italiane ne rajon, do te thote qe Italia do te jete vendi ku do te merren vendime te rendesishme per rajonin dhe me gjere, ne bashkepunim edhe me aleatet. Mbartja e peshes se shpenzimeve ushtarake nga Italia, ben qe ajo te kete nje ndikim te madh ne rajon dhe ne te ardhmen e tij. E djathta Italiane e kane treguar miqesine e tyre me popullin shqiptar, qe nga koha qe kane qene ne opozite, dhe tani ata jane ne pozita qe jo vetem te ofrojne premtime, por te ndihmojne konkretisht ringritjen e faktorit shqiptar ne Ballkan.


axMIAxa
(11/5/01 7:10:56 am)
Reply | Edit | Del  Re: Roli i Italise ne Ballkan
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Italia eshte vendi me i sinqerte ku Amerika mund te gjeje perkrahje?!!!! Fraze interesante, ashtu sic behet akoma eshe me interesant shkrimi juaj!

Une ndoshta nuk e shoh dot aq gjere sa ju i nderuar Albasoul, sepse kur degjoj mbi interesat italiane ne ballkan, atehere me vjen nder mend dashuria e madhe e italise per serbine dhe kujdesi i vazhdueshem italian per ta mbajtur shqiperine nen rremuje (te kuptohemi, ai grek nuk bie poshte).
Nuk e shikoj dot dashurine e madhe italiane per ballkanin sepse koalicioni i djathte gati fashist ka adoptuar ligje ne disfavor te madh ndaj ekstrakomunitareve (ku shqiptaret kane nje fete te rendesishme). 

"Nese Shqiperia nuk do te ekzistonte do shpikur". Keshtu thone... Dhe mire bejne qe e thone se nepermjet Shqiperise, me operacionet Alba e Pelikan, Italia riafirmoi pozitat e saj ne Europe duke dale si shpetimtar qe hyn ne ate ndot ku nuk duan te hyjne Anglia, Franca apo Gjermania. Ne keto terma perkufizohet dashuria italiane per Shqiperine...

Nuk e kuptoj cfare interesash ekonomike e politike mund te kene USA ne Ballkan. Me te ardhur ne fuqi Bushi deklaroi terheqjen e nje pjese te mire te trupave amerikane nga Kosova duke e bere fare te qarte se Kosova eshte tashme nje problem i Europes. 

Se sa dashuri ka Amerika apo Europa per qeverine e tashme italiane duket ne dy pika:
1. Italia i ofroi USA-s ushtare dhe pergjigjia qe: Na mjafton mbeshtetja juaj morale!
2. Behet e dyta mbledhje e kryeministrave te Anglise, Gjermanise, Belgjikes, Frances e Spanjes(se fundmi) dhe Berlusconi nuk eshte ftuar.

Roli i Italise mund te jete ne rritje ne Ballkan, pas largimit te atyre qe nuk duan te "ndotin" duart, por ne Europe dhe ne Bote Italia shfaqet e dobesuar dhe pa perspektive. Ne keto kushte, E si te mos i bjere nder kembe Amerikes?!!!
MIA 

tirana  
(11/5/01 2:37:54 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del  Re: Roli i Italise ne Ballkan
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 ne Europe dhe ne Bote Italia shfaqet e dobesuar dhe pa perspektive.

Une nuk e di se ç'kupton ti me perspektive por me habisin keto fjale pasi behet fjale per vendin e peste ne bote per nga fuqia ekonomike.

Albasoul ka te drejte,Pas Anglise,Italia,te pakten per momentin eshte mbeshtetja me e denje.

Ki parasysh qe,operacionet ushtarake ne Shqiperi nuk jane derguar me inisjativen e Italise por ate te BE.

Maskaralleqet e destabilizimit dhe perkrahjen e Serbise e bene komunistet italiane te cilet udhehoqen vendin per 7 vjet pa qene te zgjedhur nga populli.

Berlusconi,eshte nje nga imprenditoret me te zote boterore dhe,sikur per Italine te beje çerekun e asaj qe ka bere me ndermarrjen e tij,Italia do te rimekembet shpejt.



shkodra13
(11/5/01 5:24:52 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del  Re: Roli i Italise ne Ballkan
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 E drejte,Tirana,implikimi italian me Serbine (persa i perket allishverisheve per telekomin serb) i perket te majtes italiane e jo pozites se sotme qe Mia ngutet kur e quan gatifashiste.Por mos te harrojme se ne rrespekt te Paktit Atlantik,Italia ishte baza nga niseshin sulmet ndaj Serbise!
Ai "ndot" ku tjeret s'fusin duart e i fut Italia jemi NE!Pasi shkaterrojme vendin tone mos te ankohemi se Italia s'na do sinqerisht!E sa per dobesimin e mungesen e perspektives se Italise i cajme hallin kaloresit se i varen kembet.



ReEdD  
(11/6/01 3:45:27 am)
Reply | Edit | Del  Re: Roli i Italise ne Ballkan
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 axMIAax.
Koalicioni i djathte gati fashist sic mund ta quani Ju, ka adoptuar masa ne disfavor te emigranteve shqiptare.

Pse cfare prisni Ju, qe te thone "Mire se Vini"? Te djathtet e Italise kur qene ne opozite paten derguar me qindra amendamente kundra qeverise se majte te Dinit, Prodit dhe D'Alemes ne lidhje me perkrahjen qe ata po i benin krimit te organizuar shqiptar dhe atij italian dhe jo emigracionit te organizuar. 
Pra Berlusconi & Co nuk ishin dakort me politiken liberale karshi emigranteve ne Itali dhe per kete kishin te drejte.
Po ndiqej nje politike absurde, pavaresisht se NE shqiptareve mund te na vije keq. Toleroheshin skafistet qe sillnin me mijera emigrante dhe qe nuk kontrolloheshin nga qeveria e majte italiane.
Pra cfare do me thene kjo?
Nje qe vjen ilegalisht ne Itali, nuk ka mundesi qe te gjeje pune sepse nuk ka dokumenta dhe qe keshtu dashje pa dashje kalon neper rruget e krimit. Shume shqiptare pa dokumenta kane qene te detyruar qe te vjedhin, grabisin etj etj, me qellim qe te sigurojne jetesen dhe me ato vepra te shemtuara qe kane kryer kane prishur imazhin e shqiptareve te vertete te ndershem qe jetojne ne Itali.
Kurse Berlusconi ka deklaruar qe duhet ndalur emigracioni klandestin, pasi ndihmon vetem mafien dhe kontrabanden dhe pengon cdo gje tjeter. Prandaj me te ardhur ne fuqi nxorri ate ligj per emigracionin ilegal, por nga ana tjeter liberalizoi emigracionin e organizuar. Shko ne ambasaden italiane ne Tirane dhe kerko se sa viza pune jane nxjerre gjate ketij 6 mujori dhe krahasoje me vitet e kaluara. Eshte 3 here me i madh. 
Pra sa me pak emigracion klandestin dhe sa me teper emigracion i organizuar do me thene me mire per NE shqiptaret, me mire per shtetin italian, me keq per mafiozet shqiptare dhe shtetin mafioz shqiptar.
Ne 98 shume shoke te mi kane vajtur ne Itali duke paguar Guardia di Finanza me 2 milione liretta. 
Cfare i thua ti kesaj?
Kurse tani eshte me e veshtire qe te shkosh ne Itali klandestin. Edhe nese shkon eshte gati e pamundur qe te besh dokumentat. Pra menyra e vetme eshte qe te falesh tek ambasada italiane dhe te futesh ne Itali ne rruge zyrtare ashtu sic e ka e gjithe Bota Perendimore, Gjermania, Austria, Vendet Nordike, Anglia, Amerika, Kanadaja, Australia etj etj etj.

Ndersa per interesin e Italise per Serbine duhet ta dini qe e ka patur e majta italiane simotra e se majtes komuniste serbe. Kur u be ai marifeti i telekomit serb, kryeminister i Italise ishte Romano Prodi dhe minister i jashtem Lamberto Dini dhe ishte ky i fundit qe kurdisi gjithcka duke i dhuruar Serbise me miliona dollare dhe jo Berlusconi.

Interesat ekononomike dhe politike ne Ballkan te SHBA-se nuk mund ti kuptoni ashtu sic e keni thene edhe vete JU:
Nuk e kuptoj cfare interesash ekonomike e politike mund te kene USA ne Ballkan. Me te ardhur ne fuqi Bushi deklaroi terheqjen e nje pjese te mire te trupave amerikane nga Kosova duke e bere fare te qarte se Kosova eshte tashme nje problem i Europes.

Derisa nuk i kuptoni interesat nuk mund te flisni. Perderisa Ju nuk pelqeni politiken e jashtme amerikane nuk keni perse te interesoheni per interesat e saj ne Ballkan. Per Ju sa me shpejt qe te terhiqet Amerika nga Ballkani aq me mire eshte. 

MIA, eshte e vertete qe Italia eshte e dobesuar por jo nga Berlusconi qe e ka marre pushtetin prej pak muajsh dhe qe ne 10 vitet e fundit nje force e djathte nuk ka mundur te qeverise nje vit te tere. Por eshte e dobesuar nga politika e majte anakiste qe kane ndjekur te majtet Dini, Prodi, D'Alema, Amato, te cilet shkaterruan ushtrine, policine, fuqizuan burokracine, etj etj. Krijuan kushtet per abrogimin e sherbimit te detyruar ushtarak etj. 
Eshte normale qe tani Italia te beje nje figure qesharake ne opinionin politik boteror. Epo kur sheh Prodin me ate kaslycin e vet qe nuk e kreh, apo Dinin qe mundohet te jape leksione liberalizmi dhe qe ja bleu Telekomin Serbise dhe ja shiti me 1/4 e cmimit. Lere pastaj ate filozofin D'Alemen dhe kete tjetin Rutellin qe perdite po cirret qe Berlusconi nuk i ka mbajtur premtimet qe ka dhene. A thua se Berlusconi ka 10 vite ne pushtet. Nuk ka mbushur akoma vitin. 

tirana  
(11/6/01 6:23:21 am)
Reply | Edit | Del  Re: Roli i Italise ne Ballkan
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Toleranca e komunisteve italiane ne drejtim te klandestineve shqiptare dhe krimit te organizuar(prostitucionit e droges)solli si pasoje ne Itali nje vizion negativ,i cili ndikoi negativisht dhe ne ata shqiptare te ndershem e puntore.U krijua imazhi i nje kombi kriminel e te ndyre, i cili nuk qenkerka i zote te beje gje tjeter veç krimit.

Per fat te keq,Berlusconi eshte pak vone,ky imazh tashme eshte krijuar.Por me mire vone se kurre.Kur ti mbyllen dyert krimit,edhe ky imazh do te nderroje.

Berlusconi,ate çka premtoi per 100 ditet,e mbajti.Dizenjot e ligjeve i prezantoi ne qeveri.Tani mbetet realizimi,i cili nuk mjafton 1 vit.Duhet kohe.Megjithate,ne keto pak muaj ai po:

-reformon arsimin
-reformon proçedurat ligjore
- " " burokracine
- " " aparatin shteteror
_ " " qeverine e ministrite
- " " pensionet

etj etj 

shkodra13
(11/6/01 7:02:41 am)
Reply | Edit | Del  axMIAxa
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Persa i perket fjales "ndot" kujtova se ishte fjale e ytja,prandaj u hodha si gjel.Thashe qe je ngutur,por qenkam ngutur une!Te kerkoj ndjese.Me qe flasim per Italine,nje proverb italian thote se nguti eshte nje keshilltar i keq.
Mbetem i mendimit se e djathta italiane eshte me korrekte per Shqiperine e shqiptaret ne Shqiperi e jashte saj.Jam i neveritur nga hipokrizia e se majtes! 

beratsi
(11/7/01 3:01:45 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del  Roli i Italise ne ballkan
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Ju s'dini cfare flisni o vellezer. Berlusconi eshte ne aleace me Forca Italian qe dhe italianet e jugut i konsideron si alien, jo me shqiptaret qe as i ka fare ne defter. Te gjithe mafioze jane ata si te djathtet ashtu dhe te majtet. Te majtet kooperativiste duan taksat e veriut, te djathtet separatiste cifligjet e jugut. 
Ai s'kishte fijen e turpit kur deklaroi para githe botes per superioritetin e perendimit, dhe vlerat e saj qe lindja islamike duhet te marre shembull. Dhe ai Bosi me cinizem fare te natyrshem thoshte, qe c'jane myslimane po nuk na u deshen do ti debojme. Ja keto jane vlerat e peredimit, dhe te thote kush te doje qe ishte thjesht mendim personal i Berluskonit, apo i Bosit, por ata jane lideret e Italise dhe idete e tyre zgjojne mendimet e mbare kombit. 
Vertet n.q.s perendimi eshte superior, ai duhet t'i integroje vendet e lindjes dhe jo t'i izoloje. Dhe mos te harrojme qe edhe shqiptaret duan apo s'duan jane pjese e kesaj bote, te pakten keshtu na konsiderojne.
Sa per te mirat qe i kane bere shqiperise, kujtoni kanalin e Otrantos, pale me thoshte nje Italian qe qau kur nxoren anijen nga deti, po ju o qen bir qenesh, i thashe, hapini rruget pse e lini miletin te merohet me skafe ne s'jemi ufo.
Dhe kur flasin per investimet qe kane bere ne shqiperi, kane ardhur ca plehra qe kane blere ca magazina dhe i kane kthyer ne punishte kepucesh, punojne mileti ne shqiperi, jane dhe kavaliera, zgjedhin vajzat me te bukura, dine ata jane per tu q .. m...
Ata jo se u pellcet k... per Shqiperine por, e kane ne gjak imperializmin, qe avash avash po zevendesohet me ate ekonomik, ik e punoni tek punishtet e italianeve!
Ku ishin ata qe i shpallen lufte Greqise, gjoja per te mbrojtur shqiptaret e camerise, pse s'e hapen gojen per masakrat e sadistit Zerba ndaj shqiptareve.



tirana  
(11/7/01 5:38:16 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del  Re: Roli i Italise ne ballkan
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 e kane ne gjak imperializmin, qe avash avash po zevendesohet me ate ekonomik, ik e punoni tek punishtet e italianeve!

Eh mer Beratas,e vure me shpatulla per muri imperializmin :buzeqeshje: 

Une personalisht,shkoj e punoj ne punishtet e italianeve pasi puna nuk eshte turp por eshte nder.E keshtu duhet ta mendojne te gjithe shqiptaret e ndershem e puntore.

Ne shqiptaret vuajme nga supremacia.duam te jemi te gjithe kapo e padrone.Por si i thone fjales: une boss,ti boss,po lopen kush do ta kullose?

Ki parasysh qe,Sicilia i dha me shume vota Berlusconit sesa vete vendlindja e tij(Lombardia).Kjo eshte mjaft domethenese,por varet si e interpreton.

Interpretimi im eshte qe,Sicilia,eshte e lodhur te jetoje nen mafien,te grabitet,ti vjedhin dinjitetin,pasurine e te mos i japin shansin per pune e per te permiresuar ekzistencen.Eshte e lodhur me perkufizimin qe kelyshet komuniste italiane i dhane keta 50 vjet si mafioze,pertace,etj.

Sa per ate kanalin e Otrantos qe na permende zotrote.Italia pati guximin e denoncoi e nxorri para gjyqit,e madje u dha demshperblim familjeve te viktimave,te cilat,duke shkelur mbi gjakun e te afermit te vdekur,siç e ka zakon llumi,filluan e benin pazarlleqe,jo na dhane pak po na dhane shume.
Ndersa miku yne: GREQIA(kujto dy popuj miq)policia e saj po i therr si kecat shqiptaret e qeveritaret komuniste tradhtare na e kane ulur kembekryq ne Shqiperi e po na denokan Italine.

hapini rruget pse e lini miletin te merohet me skafe ne s'jemi ufo.
Jemi ufo qe ç'ke me te se kur na i hapi dyert Italia ne 1991-shin, i mbushem trotuaret me prostituta e piacat me droge(e me duket se ketu vendin e pare e ka mbajtur Berati ne mos gaboj)
E pra,une preferoj me mire te punoj ne ato punishtet qe permende.

Italia eshte vend ligjor i dashur,jo amulli si Shqiperia.
Flas keshtu sepse nuk na ka bere asgje te keqe.Vetem na ka ndihmuar.Nuk jam bukeshkale,nuk do ta harroj kurre mikpritjen e ketij kombi,i cili na hapi shtepite,ndau me ne buken,e na beri te ndiehemi me te vertete njerez.

Vetem qe,ne,e tradhtuam.Nxorrem ne pah faqen tone te vertete.

Kur shkela per here te pare ne Itali,mora dhe mesimin(principin)e pare demokratik:

la mia liberta,finisce dove inizia la tua liberta

kjo eshte demokracia o miku im.

----------


## BenAlbani

Me vjen shume hidhur kur lexoj ne kete forum komente te papergjegjshme. Tema ne fjale c'eshte e verteta trajton rolin e Italise ne Ballkan, por shume nga komentet kane te bejne me qeverine Berluskoni dhe ate pjese te politikes se saj qe lidhet me ne Shqiptaret.

Kam pershtypjen se shume nga bashkebiseduesit aplikojne fare pa vend kritere alla-shqiptarce per te shjeguar e analizuar probleme politike te vendit fqinj. 

Roli nderkombetar i Italise eshte forcuar ndjeshem gjate periudhes se qeverisjes se majte. Ju kujtoj se hyrja ne EURO, sebashku me vendet Europjane lider persa i perket me standarteve ekonomike, ishte nje arritje e jashtezakonshme e qeverise Prodi. Dhe ky eshte nje nga faktet e pakta te pranuara edhe nga vete koalicioni i djathte. Gjate krizes ne Kosove, Italia i dha mbeshtetje te pakufizuar NATO-s dhe luajti nje rol teper te rendesishem si kryeure ushtarake drejt Serbise. 

Keto veprime politike te se majtes shkaktuan si fillim krisjen e raporteve te saj me Partine Rifindazione Communista ( e majta ekstreme ) dhe me pas thellimin e hendekut mes tyre. Kjo solli humbjen e zgjedhjeve te vitit te kaluar. Rezultatet treguan se, sikur RC-ja te ishte bashkuar me Ulivon ( koalicionin e majte ), ashtu si u bashkua me Berlusconin, nga ana tjeter e djathta ekstreme e Lega Nord-it, te majtet do te kishin fituar.

Aludimet ( madje pohimet pompoze !) te disave lidhur me tolerancen e "komunisteve" ndaj krimit te organiizuar Shqiptar e me the e te thashe jane skandaloze. Do te doja te dija prej atutoreve te nderuar te shkrimeve disa te dhena konkrete ku ata bazojne afirmimet tyre.

A e dini se Italia vazhdon te trajtoje problemin e emigracionit permes ligjit te realizuar nga te majtet dhe se me ane te tij cdo vit Italia perze nga territori i saj 60-70 mije klandestine?

A e dini se ligji i ri do ti hape rrugen nderhyrjeve ne det te Marines Ushtarake, pa marre parasysh se ne ato pak raste kur kjo ka ndodhur ne te kaluaren, ka sjelle pasoja tragjike ( kujtoni rastin e Sibiles!! ) ?

A e dini se nuk eshte aspak e vertete qe instrumentat ligjore te parashikuar ne ligjin e ri per te luftuar emigracionin klandestin jane me efikase se ata te meparshmit?

A e dini se nuk ka patur kurrfare liberalizimi legjislativ per te lehtesuar hyrjen e rregullt per pune ne Itali nga ana e Shqiptareve, por perkundrazi? 

A e dini se ligji i ri eshte kundershtuar fuqishem nga te ekuilibruarit  brenda vete koalicionit te djathte?

A e dini se asnje nga shoqatat apo organizmat e tjera te emigranteve ne Itali nuk e ka pershendetur ligjin e ri, perkundrazi te gjithe jane shprehur njezeri kunder tij?

Mund te vazhdoj akoma gjate, duke folur per ligjin e ri mbi emigracionin, apo per cdo aspekt tjeter te ceshtjes se rolit te Italise ne ballkan. Por per momentin mendoj ta mbyll ketu./

Pershendetje
BA

----------


## Albo

BenAlbani, nuk jetoj ne Itali dhe nuk pretendoj ta njoh me imtesi problemin. Une njoh faktet qe cilat jane kokeshkreta dhe ti nuk besoj se mund ti hedhesh poshte:

- Romano Prodi ishte ne krah te Zani Caushit ne Vlore ne 1997.

- Ne 5 vjetet e fundit, krimi i organizuar ne Itali eshte "pushtuar" nga shqiptaret, qe nga rrjetet e prostitucionit, trafiku i droges e armeve. Kjo sigurisht ne kohen qe ne Itali pushtetin e kish DAlema e komunistet.

- Ne keto 5 vjet, edhe pse jo pak here u faktuan implikimet e qeveritareve shqiptare ne krimin e organizuar dhe trafikun e njerezve (kam lexuar artikuj te nxjerre nga revista italiane mbi kete problem), qeveria e D'Alema nuk ushtroi asnje presion dhe nuk mori asnje veprim karshi Tiranes zyrtare.

Kurse ne kete vitin e fundit qe Berlusconi ka qene kryeminister i Italise, krimi i organizuar shqiptar eshte shkulur me rrenje ne Itali dhe nuk ka dite te lexosh ne shtypin shqiptar kapje sasish droge apo arrestim kriminelesh me origjine shqiptare. I kam lexuar e postuar keto pjese te shtypit ne forumin e vjeter, mbase duhet ti sjell edhe ne kete teme.

Ti shkruajta keto pasi ti kembengulje ne shkrimin tend qe e majta italiane nuk e ka perligjur krimin e organizuar shqiptar. Jo vetem qe e ka perligjur, por e ka ndihmuar ate, pasi 1997 ishte viti i aleances se madhe midis krimit shqiptar dhe qeverise se majte italiane. Qeverite e majta italiane ishin ne pozitat e atij prindit qe detyrohet te mbuloje e fshehe sa te mundi te gjitha paudhesite e te birit.

Sa per influencen e Italise ne arenen nderkombetare, une do te thosha qe Italia edhe pse eshte nje nder 7 vendet me te industrializuara ne bote, ajo ende nuk ka arritur te pozicionoje veten ne ato pozita qe kishte para luftes se II Boterore. Mund te diskutojme per kete ne nje teme tjeter.

Persa i perket problemit te emigracionit, ka nje ndryshim filozofik midis te majteve dhe te djathteve. Te majtet besojne tek dyert e hapura dhe ligje relativisht te lehta per klandestinet dhe emigrantet. Te djathtet gjithmone e shohin problemin e emigracionit klandestin TE PAKONTROLLUAR si nje barre e rende ekonomike mbi shtetin italian dhe precendent per probleme shoqerore. Prandaj te djathtet e veshtiresojne ndjeshem procesin e emigrimit, thurin politika per emigrim sezonal (qe ta kene nen kontroll) dhe ato financa qe do ti shpenzonin me rehabilitimin e klandestineve ne Itali, do ti shpenzojne ne formen e huave dhe kredive per investime te reja ne vendet nga te cilat keta emigrante vine. 

Berlusconi mendon se mund ta ndihmoje me mire Shqiperine duke investuar ne Shqiperi dhe duke hapur vende pune per shqiptaret ne vendin e tyre. Kjo eshte nje mundesi me shume per sipermaresit italiane dhe per dy vendet tona qe ta zgjerojne me tej miqesine tradicionale.

----------


## BenAlbani

Cfare deshmon fakti qe z. Romano Prodi, athere kryeminister i Italise dhe sot president i organizmit me prestigjoz te Europes se Bashkuar, Keshillit te Europes ka marre pjese ne nje miting te madh popullor ne Vlore ne '97-en???

Me sa mend dhe duke u bazuar ku e lidh ti pjesemarrjen e Prodit, figure madhore e politikes Europjane, ne kete miting me kriminelin Zan Caushi???

Cfare do te thote Shqiptaret kane "pushtuar" krimin e organizuar ne Itali??? Ke te dhena per perqindjen e krahasuar te krimeve realizuar nga Shqiptaret ne Itali? 

Kujdes ju lutem me keto parrulla denigruese, sidomos kur nuk e njihni FARE realitetin e emigracionit Shqiptar ne Itali. Jane te njejtat parrulla qe perdorin ksenofobet Italiane per te nxitur urrejtjen e popullsise vendase ndaj nesh, me te padrejte.

Nuk eshte e vertete qe qeverite e majta te viteve te fundit nuk kane ushtruar presion mbi qeveritaret Shqiptare ( fillimisht mbi Berishen e Coo. e me pas mbi socialistet ), por rendimi i situates ne Shqiperi gjate asaj periudhe ( '96-'97-a prej fajdeve dhe me pas '98-'99-'00 si rrjedhoje e luftes dhe pasojave te luftes se Kosoves ) kane bere qe qortimet politike te mos ndiqen nga sanksione per motive qe merren me mend e nuk kane te bejne fare me simpati apo antipati politike.

Nuk eshte e vertete qe e majta Italiane ka ndjekur politike te portave te hapura per te favorizuar emigracionin e pakontrolluar. Perkundrazi ka qene pikerisht e majta Italiane gjate viteve te qeverisjes qe e ka disiplinuar ndjeshem situaten duke vene nen kontroll fenomenin e emigracionit. Disa nga masat e marra nga te majtet, si hapja e kampeve te pritjes per klandestine ne disa qytete te medha, kane cuar ne acarimin e metejshem te marrdhenieve me te majten ekstreme, faktor ky determinues ne humbjen elektorale te vitit qe shkoi.

Eshte gjithashtu turp te flasesh si ti kur thua "rehabilitimi i klandestineve" sikur keta te jene te droguar, apo persona qe kane pesuar aksidente!! Dhe sa per shpenzimet e qeverise edhe keto jane inegzistente, sepse jo vetem qe qeveria nuk shpenzon gje gjate procesit te pajisjes me dokumenta te klandestineve ( qe ne Itali quhet Sanatoria ) por ne rastin e qeverise Berluskoni, ato pjese te klandestineve qe ndoshta do te mund ta rregullojne poziten e tyre, kane per te derdhur ne xhepat e shtetit nga rreth 2000 Euro per koke. Vetem nje emigrant ne Itali e di se cfare do te thote per financat e familjes se nje emigranti nje shume e tille!!! 

Nuk eshte aspak e vertete qe Berluskoni paska "shkulur me rrenje" krimin e me the e te thashe. Por edhe sikur te ishte keshtu, ki parasysh se ligjet ne fuqi jane po ato te qendres se majte sepse ende nuk kane hyre ne fuqi ligjet e reja!!! 

Lidhjet e te majtes Italiane me krimin e organizuar shqiptar jane thjesht aludime te tuat, qe per mua nuk kane asnje baze. Ti po pate fakte, te lutem silli ne forum.

Me vjen shume keq, e perseris, qe vazhdoni te shkruani ne menyre kaq te papergjegjshme. Nuk do ta kisha menduar kurre qe nje shqiptar, te mund te binte pre kaq lehte e propagandes anti-emigrante te sponsorizuar nga forca politike ksenofobe e rraciste.

Pershendetje
BenAlbani

----------


## Albo

BenAlbani, une mendoj se ti ke mbullur syte perpara realitetit te felliqur te krimit te organizuar shqiptar ne Itali. Ose nuk do ta pranosh kete realitet, ose jeton ne nje bote ideale. Megjithate ky eshte mendimi yt, dhe une mendimin tim qe shpreha me lart po e perforcoj edhe me temen mbi krimin e organizuar te cilen e risolla edhe ne forumin e ri. Kete teme e gjen tek:

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...=&threadid=551

Atje ke analiza nga sherbimet sekrete italiane dhe amerikane mbi krimin e organizuar, dhe disa prej arritjeve te medha te qeverise Berlusconi ne me pak se 1 vite ne zyre. Asaj teme je i lutur ti shtosh edhe artikuj mbi arritjet e qeverise D'Alema apo Prodi, ne luften kunder krimit te organizuar.

Njerezit qe takohen me kriminele dhe qe bejne aleanca me ta, jane njerez sa te paprincipte edhe bashkefajtore.

----------


## Redi

Mos manipuloni me Sibillen. Lerini rehat ne paqe ata shpirtra. Mos ja vini fajin italianeve ne menyre aq banale sepse Sibilla e vertete jane gomonet shqiptare qe kane mbytur me dhjetra here me teper nga sa u mbyten ate nate.

Ata shpirtra gjenden ne fund te detit per fajin e tregishtoreve qe e dogjen Vloren dhe Shqiperine.

A ju kujtohen deklaratat e studenteve te greves se urise se Vlores dhe e kryetarit te tyre te cilet gezonin qe rrezuan shtetin shqiptar dhe ja dorezuan pushtetin Zan Caushit & Co. 
Perse nuk ndejten tregishtoret ne Vlore por ja mbathen me anijet e flotes? Perse nuk qendruan me shoket dhe miqte e tyre vampira?

Ata jane autoret e vertete te ngjarjes ne naten e Pashkeve.

Nuk ka faj as Bossi, as Fini dhe as Berlusconi. Se pse mund te quhen raciste ata ec e merre vesh.

Ata kane plotesisht te drejte kur thone qe mbi skafet duhet hapur zjarr. Dhe ketu mmos beni demagogji, pasi askush nuk thote qe te vriten te pafajshem, por te hapet zjarr pasi klandestinet te zbarkojne dhe skafi te jete ne kthim. 
Per mua le t'u leshojne ndonje missile pasi na turperua, skllaveruan, ne mes te Europes.

10 vite te shkuara edhe para kane hedhur nga dritanet populli italian per emigrantet shqiptare, ndersa tani nuk duan te na shohin me sy.

E perse?

Per shkak te Bossit apo Berlusconit?

Jo zoterinj, jo. Per fajin tone ne rradhe te pare, individit shqiptar qe i toleron ato fenomene negative per shoqerine, ku morali, nderi apo besa nuk ekzistojne me si koncepte ne ate shoqeri, per fajin e shtetit shqiptar ne rradh te dyte, pasi skafet vec te zeza i kane sjelle atij shteti dhe asaj shoqerie dhe shtetit italian ne rradhe te trete qe nuk eshte ne gjendje te kontrolloje brigjet e veta.

Nuk e kuptoj se cfare mund te thuhet ne lidhje me ligjin e emigracionit ne Itali dhe pse duhet te qortohet qeveria e Berlusconit.

Nga vendet europiano-perendimore vetem Italia dhe Greqia e kane emigracionin fenomen rrumpalle, ku nuk merret vesh se c'behet.

Perse nuk akuzohen per rraciste apo te kritikohen ligjet e emigracionit dhe Gjermani, Austri, France, Angli, Hollande, Danimarke, Zvicer etj etj. Perse qeverite e atyre vendeve nuk quhen rraciste por vetem qeveria italiane?
Ne cilin vend tolerohet emigracioni klandestin si ne Itali?
Akoma nuk e kuptoni qe nga emigracioni klandestin nuk kemi kurrfare perfitimi?
Vetem ne Itali dhe Greqi ndodh qe nje klandestin qe kapet duke punuar kthehet ne vend dhe nje rrugac, qelbesire, nuk i preket maja e thoit.
Sa fakte di vete personalisht ku shqiptare te kapur dhe arrestuar per vjedhje, prostitucion apo krime te tjera nuk rrinin me teper se nje jave ne kuesture dhe pastaj liroheshin pa kusht fare.
NJe fatkeq puntor, kapej duke punuar dhe dergohej pulle poste ne Shqiperi.

Pse emigracion eshte ky?
Kur ta beje Italia ligjin e emigracionit si Gjermania, Anglia apo vendet e tjera europiane, ku nese nuk ke dokumente as edhe poshte ures nuk mund te flesh, mund te diskutojme realisht per Italine.

----------


## Albo

Shteti italian harxhon 1 miliard lireta ne dite per te mbajtur floten detare ne Adriatik ne luften e tyre kunder skafeve qe nisen nga brigjet shqiptare. Meqe jemi tek skafet, administrat e re italiane e ka ulur numrin e klandestineve nga brigjet shqiptare ne masen 40% dhe po ndjek nje lufte agresive kunder emigrimit klandestin. Vetem ne muajt e fundit jane riatdhesuar ne Shqiperi me dhjetra klandestine e prostituta.

Shume nga ju e quani politiken e te djathtes italiane si raciste karshi emigranteve. Ashtu sic e tha edhe Redi, italianet kane cdo te drejte qe te hapin edhe zjarr mbi skafistet shqiptare pasi Italia eshte vendi i tyre dhe jo i shqiptareve. Emigrimi klandestin i ben shume here me te veshtira maredheniet Shqiperi-Itali. Steriotipi i shqiptareve kriminele qe egziston ne Itali, eshte i perligjur ne nje fare mase, pasi nje pjese e mire e krimit te organizuar kontrollohet nga shqiptaret. Mendo per nje cast se si do te reagonin shqiptaret sikur te vinin greket apo italianet dhe te benin ligjin ne Shqiperi?!

Shqiperia nuk ka nevoje per lejimin e emigranteve ne Itali, Shqiperia ka nevoje per partneritetin e Italise ne rrugen e saj te reformave demokratike dhe integrimin europian. Eshte 100 here me mire qe emigrimi te kontrollohet dhe te kthehet ne emigrim sezonal. Ne kete menyre shqiptaret nuk kane perse te vene jeten ne rrezik duke marre skafe e duke paguar miliona leke. Gjithashtu, pala shqiptare duhet te kontrolloje plotesisht kontrollin ilegal te skafeve ne brigjet e saj, pasi nese ne bejme tonen, pala italiane do te beje te sajen duke dhene me shume kredi e hua, duke stimuluar investimet italiane si ne sistemin energjitik, ate bankar e me rradhe.

Maredheniet Shqiperi-Itali jane maredhenie vellazerore midis dy popujve tane qe i lidh nje histori e gjate. As lufta e II Boterore, as komunizmi dhe as krimi i organizuar nuk mund te prishin keto maredhenie. Ne shqiptaret duhet te kuptojme qe krimi i organizuar eshte faktori kryesor nga i cili lind pakenaqesia italiane karshi emigranteve shqiptare.

Eshte ne interesin e te dyja paleve qe te bejne lufte pa kompromis me rrjetin kriminal qe shtrihet nga brigjet shqiptare, ne ato italiane e me gjere. Nuk duhet tia lejojme vetes qe te na quajne "kolumbianet e europes" ashtu sic beri ish ministri i jashtem italian Dini.

----------


## klevis2

O albo mos kujto se e majta ishte me e meshirshme apo permissive me shqiptaret sesa e djathta thjesht ajo i garantonte te pakten enigranteve te legalizuar te drejtat baze te te qenit njeri.Ne luften kunder krimit e djathta nuk besoj se ka ndonje platforme ndryshe nga e majta ligjet per ata qe kryejne krime jene njelloj si me te majten edhe me te djathten ne te dyja rastet parashikohej burgu apo rikthimi.E di qe edhe tani qe eshte e djathta ne pushtet e per sa kohe qe do te ngelet kriminelet do te bredhin rrugeve si me pare me leket e fituara pa djerse e mund.Vertete qe lufton klandestinitetin me shume se e majta po jo krimin sepse da quando mondo e mondo gjerat kane shkuar keshtu klandestinet qe punonin ne ndertim e rronin keq i kthenin mbrapsht ata qe shperndanin droge su hynte e su hyn gjemb ne kembe sepse kishin leke per te paguar.Si mund te jete i mire nje ligj qe te kthen mbrapsht po ngele pa pune edhe pse ke 6-7 vjet ne itali.Ma shpjegon dot sesi mund ta luftoje kriminalitetin nje ligj qe te ben klandestin pse u mbyll apo falimentoi fabrika ku ti punon.Po te lexosh statistikat ne Itali do te shikosh se % e shqiptareve te denuar per krime te ndryshme eshte e njejte me ate te kombesive te tjera si marokenet apo tunizianet apo filipinasit nejse ndryshimi i vetem do jete kthimi i shume shqipetareve e varferimi i metejshem i tyre per kete mos ki dyshim

pershendetje Klevis

----------


## reflektim

Per rastin konkret mire eshte ta shohim Italine ne dy aspekte

1) Italia ne raport me Shqiperine

2) Italia ne arenen nderkombetare

_____________________________________________
1) Italia per mua eshte dalja jone drejt perendimit dhe e balancon presionin asfiksues nga Greqia.

Megjithe problemet qe ka Italia, i ka per vete. Ne mund te perfitojme nga ky vend, politikisht, ekonomikisht dhe kulturalisht. 

emigrantet shqiptare ne Itali te pakten nuk detyrohen te behen katolike me zor per te gjetur pune dhe nuk detyrohen te ndryshojne emrat si ne Greqi

Nga te gjithe pikpamjet Italia eshte shume me e pranueshme dhe shume me pozitive se Greqia si dy vendet me te cilat kemi me shume marredhenie 
__________________________________________________  _

Si aktor nderkombetar Italia eshte relativisht e dobet. Fuqia e saj ekonomike dhe madhesia gjeografike nuk perputhen me rolin politik qe Italia luan. Ne shume raste Italia eshte injoruar prej me te medhenjve, rasti i Grupit te Kontaktit per ish-Jugosllavine me flagranti. Gjithashtu ne gjirin e Bashkimit Evropian, Italia ka influence shume te paket politike ne raport me trion Gjermani-France dhe Britani. Bile ka analiste qe shkruajne se Spanja ne shume raste ka qene me e fuqishme politikisht dhe me ndikuese se Italia.

Pozita e dobet e Italise vjen per shkak te struktures se fragmentarizuar dhe te paqendrueshme politike te brendshme. Nga kjo pikpamje Italia eshte prapa shume vendeve te BE-se (mund te kete pas vetem Greqine)

Gjithashtu disniveli i theksuar ekonomik mids rajoneve te ndryshme ne Itali eshte i pranishem si fenomen vetem ne Greqi dhe Portugali, nga 15 vendet e BE-se.

Diku ishte permendur si sukses hyrja e Italise ne zonen e EUROS. Ky nuk eshte aspak sukses. Ne euro nuk hyne vetem ata qe nuk donin te hynin (Britania, Suedia dhe Danimarka) pra vende me nivel shume te larte ekonomik dhe qe i tejkalonin parametrat e vendosur. Hyrja e Italise dhe Greqise ne euro u komentua si interpretim "krijues" i statistikave ose me shqip, genjeshter e perzier me pak realitet.

----------


## klevis2

Reflektim!Ne ato 2 nendarjet qe beri ti mund te behen edhe te tjera.Keshtu mund te shikohen raportet e shtetit italian me administraten shqiptare ato te shtetit italian me emigrantet te shtetit italian me europen e bashkuar etj.S`diskutohet qe sjellja e italianeve ndryshon nga ajo e grekeve ne fund te fundit greqia eshte nje vend ballkanik me potencial ekonomik te kushtezuar.Ajo qe me shqeteson eshte fakti qe me ardhjen e te djathtes ne pushtet ne itali ndarja jug-veri apo percarja sociale qe tenton te thellohet do te kete ndikime te keqija per situaten ne Shqiperi e me gjere.Ndoshta roli i italise ne bote do te rritet jo se deri tani ka qene me vogel mos te harrojme se presidenti i KE eshte italian e per me teper italia ka qene gjithmone ne rradhen e shteteve qe kane marre pjese ne te gjitha operacionet ushtarake te zhvilluara deri tani.Per me teper m.gj.se italia ka problemet e saja pak a shum keto probleme i kane dhe vendet e tjera spanja ka basket franca ka probleme ekonomike dhe te emigracionit gjermania ka recessionin ekonomik etj.Fuqia nderkombetare e Italise eshte me e dobet sepse historikisht ajo nuk ka pasur zona te saja te qarta te ndikimit ose ka ndjekur politika te jashtme te paplanifikuara mire ose te paqarta.PEr me teper berlusconi kur morri pushtetin shihej prej vendeve te tjera si nje i dyshimte per problemet qe kishte me drejtesine e kjo ndikoi negativisht ne imazhin e qeverise se tij.

----------


## Albo

klevis, europianet nuk e mirepritin zgjedhjen e Berlusconit pasi ne ate kohe Europa ishte gati 100% ne duart e te majteve, dhe Berlusconi i perket spektrit te djathte. Nuk jane "problemet me drejtesine te Berlusconit" pasi ato probleme jane fabrikime dhe asnje akuze deri me sot nuk eshte vertetuar nga drejtesia italiane. Pastaj, europianet jane baballaret e korrupsionit, dhe Shirak po kerkon te rizgjidhet president, edhe pse mbi te rendojne akuza korrupsioni 10-here me te medha se ato te Berlusconit.

Berlusconit bravo i qofte, pasi nuk e kerkoi voten e italianeve per "ta terhequr kemben zvarre" sic kane bere te gjitha qeverite e meparshme italiane. Italia eshte nje vend qe ende nuk ka gjetur stabilitetin politik te brendshem, dhe arsye per kete eshte se ne Itali ka dy pushtete, ai i shtetit demokratik, dhe ai i krimit. Egzistojne fije qe lidhin krimin e organizuar me strukturat e shtetit dhe keto fije Berlusconi po i keput me nje seri reformash kurajoze qe nuk i arnojne problemet, por i zgjidhin ato ne planin afatgjate.

Italia ka nevoje per reforma rrenjesore, dhe prioriteti aktual, qe qeveria e re po ben nje pune te shkelqyer eshte lufta ndaj krimit te organizuar. Fakti qe kabineti i Berlusconit eshte vene ne shenjester te grupeve mafioze, tregon qarte qe drejtesia italiane po godet zemren e krimit. Pasi te priten fijet e krimit, atehere Italia do te jete ne gjendje te marre fryme lirisht dhe vendi te fitoje stabilitetin politik.

Arritja me e madhe e Berlusconi, dhe e politikes italiane ne pergjithesi, do te qe pikerisht perfundimi me sukses i mandatit 4 vjecar qeverises. Ky eshte nje evenimen i madh per politiken italiane, dhe ky shembull tregon qarte gjendjen politike te brendshme ne Itali, qe ka qene gjithmone kaotike.

----------


## alumni

Morgenluft, Skandinavi:

----------


## ERI VLORA

tani po flisni si pasneser,po hajdeni njehere ne itali e provoeni cdo te thote emigrant,me letra e pa letra,arsyetoni akoma sipas bindjeve politike,

----------


## ERI VLORA

TIRANA ju duhet te vini urgjentisht ne klase,nuk duhet te mungoni kur jepen leksionet,Po pse meqe berluskoni eshte imprenditor i mire duhet te jete medoemos politikan i zoti.nqs eshte keshtu parrulla e tij eshte ZOTI PER TE GJITHE E TE GJITHE PER MUA ha ha ha

PS :lepurushi: emendjen ne mesim,ose neser do paraqitesh me prindin

----------


## klevis2

Po he ore Eri shyqyr he burre i dheut!Keta qe flasin nga amerika e kepusin kodra mbas bregut e keta ne shqiperi qe e kujtojne berlusconin per hyjni ua shpjegon dot se ca d.m.th te jetosh  me berlusconin ne pushtet e te jesh i huaj jo ore burre per ta eshte e thjeshte per ta politika jane parrullat kunder mafies se kuqe tamam si berisha ne shqiperi.

----------


## BenAlbani

Eshte e kote te perpiqesh te dialogosh me ata persona te cilet nuk marrin mundimin as te lexojne me kujdes ato qe bashkebiseduesi ( ne kete rast, virtual ) ju shkruan. 

Une ftoj te gjithe " te diturit" dhe "ekspertet" berlusconiane te lexojne fjalet e thjeshta te Erit. Kush eshte ne Itali, si edhe une, e di vete se perse behet fjale. 

Ju lutem atyre qe per ceshtjet italiane ( dhe sidomos per ceshtjet italiane lidhur me Shqiperine ) informohen vetem dy tre here ne vit prej gazetave apo mediave te pertej oqeanit, te mos nxitohen ne shprehje mendimesh radikale, sepse ne kete menyre, ndonese terthorazi fyejne rende ( dashje padashje ) shume lexues.

Per kete aspekt do te doja qe te sensibilizoheshin edhe moderatoret ( ndonese kam pershtypjen se kjo ka per te qene paksa e veshtire, meqenese jane disa prej moderatoreve qe kane shprehur mendimet me te papranueshme ).

----------


## Redi

> _Postuar më parë nga ERI VLORA_ 
> *tani po flisni si pasneser,po hajdeni njehere ne itali e provoeni cdo te thote emigrant,me letra e pa letra,arsyetoni akoma sipas bindjeve politike,*


Dhe per te tjeret pas Erit


Cfare do te thote EMIGRANT? 

Ore po cfare kuptimi fjala emigrant? Pse cfare prisni ju? Te shkoni ne shtepine e tjetrit dhe te silleni sipas qejfit? Aq sa kane bere shume e kemi te gjithe ne.

E kam thene edhe ne nje shkrim tjeter. Para 10 viteve edhe lireta na kane hedhur nga dritaret ndersa tani nuk eshte faji i Berlusconit qe nuk duan te na shohin me sy, por faji i qaflesheve shqiptare qe na e prishen imazhin qe kemi patur.

A i lexuat lajmet e djeshme? 100 e kusur shqiptare u arrestuan vetem ne Italine e veriut me lloj lloj akuzash. 
cfare kusuri kane italianet qe te degjojne bemat tona ne token e tyre?

Ne vend qe te shkojme e te punojme e studiojme, te ulim koken e te mos ndihemi, fryhemi, bertasim, ulerasim, vjedhim, grabisim, perdhunojme etj etj etj. kujtojme se kemi cliruar Italine

Kuptohet jo te gjithe, madje nje perqindje teper teper e vogel e atyre qe jetojne ne Itali, por na takon ne shqiptareve qe te distancohemi te paret, ti demaskojme, te prononcohemi kundra atyre akteve, pasi jane krime te eksportuara nga vendi yne drejt tokes se tyre.

Cfaj kane italianet qe shteti yne eshte i inkriminuar deri ne qelize dhe nuk ben asgje per te luftuar krimin. Lexoni vetem Zerin e Popullit sot ne kryeartikull, lere pastaj shtypin tjeter qe eshte larg qeverise. Perse nuk permenden emigrantet e tjere sa cpermenden shqiptaret? Ka plot marokene, tunizine, algjeriane etj etj deri ne filipineze. Madje jane edhe rrace me ngjyre. Nuk kane frike ato nga rracisti Berluscon sa c'kane shqiptaret qe kane te njejten rrace me te.

Nuk i kuptoj disa gjera. Si mundemi ne te gjykojme te tjeret ne vendin e tyre? Ne qe gjithe kohes po qahemi se te huajt ne Shqiperi po kontrollojne cdo gje, greket, serbet etj.

Si do t'ju vinte ju qe neser te ishin kinezet ata qe te bejne ligjin ne qytetin apo lagjen ku jeni rritur?

Sado masa kundra emigracionit qe te marre qeveria e Berlusconit, njerezit e ndershem, familjaret, personat e rregullt nuk kane pse te frikesohen? Nuk ka se cfare t'ju beje.

Perkundrazi jane kriminelet, hajdutet, kondrabandieret ata qe i frikesohen me shume, pasi ata po e provojne te paret mbi kurriz politiken e Berlusconit.

Mjafton vetem te ndjekesh shtypin dhe mbushem faqet me njoftime mbi arrestime, dhe lufte nga kriminalitetit, mafiozllekut etj. Nga dolen tere keta mafioze, kriminele, kondrabandiere shqiptare qe me pare shtypi nuk shkruante? Mbine brenda pak muajve?

Pastaj, duke cituar akoma ate qe ka thene Eri. Hajdeni ne Itali qe te provosh se cdo me thene emigrant.

Po shkoni ne Gjermani, France, Angli, Austri, Spanje, Zvicer, Suedi, Danimarke etj etj dhe shikoini se si trajtohen emigrantet. Ku ta gjesh Berlusconin para tyre. Dhe te gjitha keto vende kane qene te drejtuara nga te majte me pare.

Edhe dicka tjeter. 

Kini parasysh qe Italia eshte shtet kufitar ne Komuniteti europian dhe politika e saj emigratore eshte kritikuar jo pak here nga keshilli i Europes, pasi shumica e emigranteve e perdorin Italine si trampoline per te kercyer ne pjesen tjeter te Europes.
Prandaj edhe kjo ceshtje nuk mund te quhet 100% ceshtje e brendshme e Italise.
Per me teper lexoni nje shkrim te New York Times qe e postova ne kete forum, qe flet per nje takim te Blair me Aznar dhe ku duken teper qarte qellimet e tyre dhe te gjithe Europes ne lidhjme me ceshtjen e emigracionit.

Prandaj eshte e kote qe te thuhet jo Berlusconi jo rracizmi etj etj. 

Politikat liberale ose me sakte anarkike qe kane ndjekur qeverite e majta ne keto vitet e fundit ne Europe do ta sillnin nje dite rezultatin e tyre.

----------


## klevis2

Kush thote se nuk distancohemi nga kriminelet?Gjithkush ben aq sa ka mundesi dikush qe punon krijon vetvetiu imazhin e mire e te tille sjane pak po te dalesh e te thuash ne gazete se jane me qindra mijera shqiptaret qe punojne nuk eshte nje sensacion si i tille nuk paraqet interes per gazetat e mediat italiane.Eshte patetike gjithashtu te thuash se ligji i ri i berlusconit perndjek kriminalitetin e frikeson kriminelet kur kthen ne klandestine edhe ata qe pas 6-7 vjetesh pune u skadon kontrata apo ngelen pa pune askush spo i kerkon italianeve qe te na mbajne me buke pa punuar ajo qe i kerkohet eshte garancia e vlerave minimale qe dallojne njeriun e lire nga skllavi vlera qe smund ti mohohen dikujt per faj te dikujt tjeter te cilin te njejtat rregulla nuk e cenojne aspak.Sa per te majtet mos u bini aq ne qafe se nuk e meritojne te pakten ne itali se ne shqiperi smund te flas dot.

----------


## Redi

Ai ligj ka ekzistuar prej kohesh. Edhe para 10 vitesh e deri tani ashtu ka qene. Po te mos rinovoje kontraten e punes nuk ta rinovonin soggiornon. Une nuk kuptoj nga dalin keto te rejat. 
Pyesni shqiptaret qe u jane djegur dokumentat ne vitet e kaluara per kete gje.

Ah, se me pare ka ekzistuar si ligj, por kishte raste qe nuk zbatohej dhe rinovohej soggiorno ok,  pra ligji ekzistonte dhe nuk zbatohej ndersa tani ligji zbatohet me me rigorozitet. Per kete nuk ka faj Berlusconi.

Politika e te majteve ka bere kete dem qe ne menyre direkte edhe nuk para bie ne sy. Duke ndjekur politike liberale ndaj emigracionit ilegal, bente qe si krimineli dhe i ndershmi te futeshin ne nje kallep.

Pra mundesi per te hyre ne rruge legale nuk kishte, keshtu qe mjeti i vetem ka qene ilegaliteti. Pra hynin ne Itali te gjithe kategorite e personave.

Cdo dy vite behej nga nje sanatoria dhe perfitonin te gjithe, pra te gjitha kategorite e njerezve. Ketu ndodh edhe e keqja qe sic e thashe me pare nuk para duket ne aparence.

Sepse i marrin dokumentat edhe ata kriminele, shfrytezues te prostitucionit, kontrabandiere etj te clet nuk kane punuar as edhe nje dite te vetme, por me milionat qe kane siguruar nga trafiqet jane ne gjendje te korruptojne nga shefat e kuesturave, tek avokatet madje ne disa raste deri tek gjykatesit.

Dhe kjo gje nuk eshte e drejte. Pra si une qe punoj dhe jetoj me djersen e ballit ashtu edhe ai qelbesire kemi te njejtat te drejta. Kjo gje nuk duhet te ndodhe.

Emigracioni duhet te jete i organizuar, ashtu sic e kane shume vende perendimore. Vete Berlusconi e ka deklaruar qe Italise i duhen me mijera emigrante te rinj ne vit per te mbushur boshllekun qe kane shume sektore te ekonomise.

Dihet qe Italia eshte nje shtet i plakur dhe ku raporti midis moshes se plakur dhe asaj qe eshte ne gjendje per pune ndryshon perdite. Jo Berlusconi, por edhe rracisti me i madh nuk ka cfare ti beje ndaljes se fluksit emigrator drejt Europes dhe Italise. Europa tashme eshte e plakur dhe ka nevoje per njerez te rinj qe te punojne. Por problemi eshte se cfare kategorie njerezish do te jene ata qe do te pranohen ne vendet e Europes.
Kuptohet qe eshte e pamundur qe te seleksionohen te gjithe nje e nga nje, keshtu qe shume gjera do ti lihen edhe kompleksiteti dhe paragjykimeve.

Pra me kete dua te them qe nese ne shqiptaret do te vazhdojme te bejme probleme atehere (jo qeveria, e leme ne kete rast), por vete populli do te kerkoje masa te forta karshi emigracionit ne pergjithesi dhe shqiptareve ne vecanti. Prandaj edhe ne Europe po rikthehen qeverite e djathta te cilat premtojne masa me radikale ndaj fenomenti te emigracionit.

Por, por, kini parasysh edhe kete tjetren. Qe sic e thashe me siper, jane vete keto qeveri te cilet kerkojne emigrante dhe pa ekzistencen e tyre shume sektore te ekonomise rrezikojne vdekjen, prandaj ne rast te nje zgjedhje te mundshme e cila faktikisht dhe ne disa raste legalisht ekziston, shqiptaret do te lihen pas dore dhe do te favorizohen komunitetet e tjera.

Nuk me kujtohet se cila qeveri ka qene ne ate kohe (pasi ne Itali nderrohen cdo vit), Dini, Amato, Prodi, D'Alema apo ndonje tjeter, ku u verejt nje fluks i pazakonte emigrantesh nord afrikane (tunizine, marokene etj). Menjehere qeveria italiane nenshkroi marreveshje bashkepunimi me qeverite e atyre vendeve per lejimin e emigranteve sezonale, per ndihma te medha ekonomike ndaj atyre vendeve per dhenie me te medha te drejtash te ketyre emigranteve ne Itali etj.
Fakt ka qene qe deri para pak vitesh nje emigrant afrikan ka patur te drejte te hapte nje aktivitet te vetin, qofte edhe te shiste ne rruge si indipendent, ndersa shqiptaret pervec disa licencave te pakta te leshuara nga ministria e jashtme me leje speciale nga homologja italiane nuk kishin gje tjeter.
Llogarit sikur shqiptareve ti hapen portat plotesisht cfare mund te behet ne Itali. Nuk ka qeveri qe te rezistoje dhe detyrimisht do te vije ne fuqi nje parti qe do te marre masa restriktive.

Kjo eshte per te miren e njerezve te ndershem, pasi sa me pak kriminele, sa me pak kontrabandiere aq me pak opinioni popullor do te reagoje kundra shqiptareve. Dhe pas pak kohesh sa me pak te na permendet emri neper faqet e gazetave, neper televizione etj aq me teper koncesione do te kemi nga qeveria italiane.
Nuk e kam fjalen vetem tek soggiorno, por te kemi te drejtat e nje kombi dinjitoz europian. Te kemi shume me te drejta se c'kane afrikanet, te drejta biznesi, studimi te lire etj etj deri sa te vime tek levizja e lire e popullsise.

Eh tani keto duken si endrra, por po nuk u zbythen qelbesirat endrrat po endrra do te mbeten. prandaj edhe une jam dakort me shume masa qe merren atje, qofte edhe me hapjen zjarr ndaj skafisteve kur ata jane jane ne kthim.

Atje nuk eshte Shqiperi ku qeverite vine ne fuqi si pasoje e manipulimeve, vjedhjeve etj. Atje vjen ne pushtet deshira dhe vullneti i nje populli. Prandaj eshte populli italian qe deshiron ato masa, pasi ato masa premtoi Berlusconi perpara se te merrte pushtetin dhe po te mos i zbatoje do te quhet mashtrues, demagog etj etj.

Pra ne si shqiptare duhet te ndryshojme mentalitetin e popullit italian. 
Shpresoj qe sa me teper kriminele shqiptare te perfundojne neper burgje apo te kthehen ne Shqiperi, me qellim qe pjesa e ndershme e shqiptareve te na ktheje krenarine e humbur ne Europe.

Pershendetje te gjitheve.

----------


## Albo

Eshte ajo qe tha Redi qe emigranti nuk ka te drejtat e shtetasit, jo vetem ne itali por ne cdo vend te botes. Edhe ne US, pas asaj qe ndodhi ne shtator, emigracioni eshte ne skrutinitet dhe po flitet per rinovim te INS, agjensise qe merret vetem me emgigracionin qe te jete ne gjendje qe te kontrolloje me mire cdo njeri qe hyn apo del ne US.

Ajo qe Berlusconi po ben eshte per tu pershendetur edhe nga emigrantet e rregullt shqiptare ne Itali. Ai po e pastron Italine e Shqiperine bashke nga te gjitha trafiqet qe mbulohen nga Shqiptaret, ato trafiqe qe qeverite e majta i lane me qellim te leviznin ne lira pasi fijet e krimit shkonin tek qeveritaret ne Tirane. Lexoni temen e krimit te organizuar tek "Problematika Shqiptare" dhe do te lexoni statistikat e krimit ne muajt e fundit kane rene 75%.

Pasi krimi dhe trafiqet te kene rene ndjeshem nga brigjet shqiptare, vetem atehere shteti italian do te nderthuri politika investimesh per te ndihmuar vendin fqinje Shqiperine. Gjithashtu, filozofia e djathte mbi emigrimin eshte kontrolli i plote mbi dhe integrimi ne shoqeri i te gjithe atyre emigranteve qe i japin kontributin e duhur shoqerise, qofte me studime, qofte duke punuar e duke paguar taksa. Kete politike ndjek cdo qeveri e djathte ne bote, jo veteme Berlusconi.

Shume nga ju nuk arrini ta shihni kete tani, por me kalimin e kohes do te shikoni ndryshimin per mire. Me shpartallimin e krimit, populli italian nuk do te degjoj me ne media bemat e krimineleve shqiptare, por do te degjoje mbi arritjet e studenteve dhe artisteve shqiptare. Imazhi ka per te ndryshuar plotesisht nga keq per mire.

----------

